# High Torque Starter Question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking to buy a RobbMc hi torque mini starter PN 3004. Web site states starter fits all but early bellhousing mounts. Can someone tell me how to identify if I have the early bellhousing mount.
Thank you


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do the bolts that hold your starter on go up into the engine block (probably) or into the bellhousing? That's how you tell.

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bear I will have a look. So I want my exesting starter to mount to the engine block in order to use the starter correct? Im 99% sure my engine is original to my 68 Tempest.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah - if you've got a 68, it's going to be a block mount starter and the RobbMc unit will fit fine.

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Bear your knowledge on Pontiacs is incredible. I will confirm mount location


----------

